# Thinning hair on toy puppy



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That doesn't seem normal to me. I think the vet is your best bet for this. Is she on a puppy food? I would use a good oatmeal shampoo...something very mild and gentle. Make sure you're rinsing ridiculously thoroughly. That's all I can think of other than something to do with vaccines. No sign of thinning anywhere else? Any scratching? Well...maybe the vet will have some answers for you. Let us know. I'll be thinking of you and hoping you get some good answers. She's adorbs btw.


----------



## Imcassidyxl (May 2, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That doesn't seem normal to me. I think the vet is your best bet for this. Is she on a puppy food? I would use a good oatmeal shampoo...something very mild and gentle. Make sure you're rinsing ridiculously thoroughly. That's all I can think of other than something to do with vaccines. No sign of thinning anywhere else? Any scratching? Well...maybe the vet will have some answers for you. Let us know. I'll be thinking of you and hoping you get some good answers. She's adorbs btw.


I didn't think about vaccines she did just recently get her second round of vaccinations and started on a monthly heartworm preventative. I wonder if maybe it's a reaction to that.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't know. It seems odd that it's only on her legs. Hope the vet can figure it out. I hope everything will be okay. Do keep us posted. Lots of good wishes coming your way.


----------



## Imcassidyxl (May 2, 2017)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I don't know. It seems odd that it's only on her legs. Hope the vet can figure it out. I hope everything will be okay. Do keep us posted. Lots of good wishes coming your way.


 I know I've been watching to see if maybe shes pulling it out or something but shes not really itchy or anything. I have really tall grass in my yard that she likes to run around in and it grows past her legs maybe it's irritating the skin I really don't know. I just hope it grows back.


----------



## MariyaY (Oct 8, 2019)

Did you ever find out what was wrong that caused your dog's hair to thin in this manner? Our puppy is having this same thing and the vet was stumped.


----------



## MariyaY (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello. Did you ever find out the reason/diagnosis for causing your dog's hair to thin in this manner? Our 3 month old puppy is having the same issue and the vet was stumped today at his appointment.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MariyaY said:


> Hello. Did you ever find out the reason/diagnosis for causing your dog's hair to thin in this manner? Our 3 month old puppy is having the same issue and the vet was stumped today at his appointment.


This member doesn’t seem to be around anymore and only had posted a few messages more than 2 years ago.

Have you asked your breeder ?


----------



## MariyaY (Oct 8, 2019)

I did ask the breeder. She also asked the breeder of the sire. Neither one have seen this issue before. I took our puppy to the vet today for his vaccinations, and she is also stumped. She will do some research, but she did say there looked to be a start of a yeast infection in his ears and treated him with ointment.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

MariyaY, what kind of dog food is your pup on?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thyroid? I'd ask the vet if it might have anything to do with a thyroid problem, which I would doubt, if your pup is so young, but maybe.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

https://pets.thenest.com/poodles-lose-fur-11076.html#targetText=Alopecia,developing%20growth%20hormone%2Dresponsive%20alopecia.&targetText=Your%20vet%20can%20diagnose%20alopecia,loss%20is%20a%20common%20symptom.

Alopecia
Miniature poodles are prone to developing growth hormone-responsive alopecia. This condition is characterized by symmetrical fur loss. It mainly affects male miniature poodles and begins around puberty. Your vet can diagnose alopecia based on a visual exam, although she may wish to perform skin scrapings and biopsies to rule out related conditions such as hypothyroidism, of which hair loss is a common symptom. This condition does not affect the health of your dog, just his appearance and your vet will typically elect not to treat the condition, preferring to let your dog’s hormones reach a natural balance once puberty is finished.


----------



## MariyaY (Oct 8, 2019)

I threw away the bag, but I believe it was Royal Canin.


----------



## MariyaY (Oct 8, 2019)

I was wondering about thyroid issues too. Since I posted my question, our puppy's fecal sample came back positive for giardia. The vet said that would explain his inability to gain weight, but said hair loss isn't a symptom of giardia. She said it's possible the stress on his body because of the giardia was causing his hair loss, but can't say for sure.


----------

